# Spawn?



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Where are the bass at spawning wise in your area of the state. In Bellevue, they have not spawned yet but should be on beds by the end of the week or early next week. Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The bass in SW ohio lakes seem to be spawned out. I saw several groups of fry at Miami Whitewater and the bass looked post-spawn that we caught.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Still bass spawning in Central Ohio public waters


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

southeast is pretty much done


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

rrw! good to see ya on another board. Haven't been out fishing much besides my pond, so I couldn't tell ya. All I know is the bluegill just moved onto their beds about a week ago here.

*BB*


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Caught largies in Fostoria still carrying eggs Sunday.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Was at Westbranch on monday and caught a few with eggs in them as well.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was at Seneca Monday and Wednesday. Saw fry along the banks along with fish still crusing and on the beds.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

I caught 3 smallies over 2 and a half pounds last weekend in metzkers reservoir in northwest ohio...all had eggs.


----------

